# laptop choices



## Highlander II (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay -looking into digging in and getting one and I'm poking at some options.

sort of narrowed down to this one:

Amazon.com: HP Pavilion DV7-1270US 17.0-Inch Laptop (2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 Processor, 4 GB RAM, 320 GB Hard Drive, Blu-ray Drive, Vista Premium): Computers & PC Hardware

and this one:

Amazon.com: HP Pavilion DV7-1260US 17.0-Inch Laptop (2.2 GHz AMD Turion X2 RM-74 Dual-Core Processor, 4 GB RAM, 400 GB Hard Drive, Blu-ray Drive, Vista Premium): Your Store

Honestly - price is more of an issue than much else, but what's the difference between the AMD and the Intel processors?  And why is the Intel one like $300 more?

Then there's the - 'or should I go with one that's got the same level processor, but less RAM and just add RAM to the machine?  Or does it all come out the same in the end?' question.

*boggles*


----------



## Lenny (Apr 1, 2009)

> And why is the Intel one like $300 more



Because it's Intel. It's also got a better graphics card (nVidia, which obviously jacks the price up a bit more).

Were it me, I'd go for the Intel, simply because I've had bad experiences with AMD processors in desktop PCs.

In this case, it's all down to personal preference. Other than the processor and graphics card, the machines are identical - to the point where you probably couldn't tell them apart in everyday usage unless you were told which was which.

Have you had a look on a Dell site, by the way? They do some pretty good deals on customisation, and their Studio and XPS laptops are rather good.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not an expert but a little while back *I think* the Intel was a better made chip whilst the AMD could be tampered with in the BIOS by those that wanted to 'boost' there system. Nowadays I think they are both the same.

The hard drives don't really matter as if you start using storage space a lot just get another usb drive in the future.

The Intel CPU is a little faster and the graphica card is a little better.

I'd probably go for the Intel model


----------



## Highlander II (Apr 1, 2009)

Lenny - I hate Dell, so no chance.  I like HP (desktop is an HP).  The only issue I have now is, forking out the extra $$ for the Intel.  $300 is a lot.  Even on computer stuff.  *peers sadly at bank account*


----------



## Esioul (Apr 12, 2009)

I've recently had some bad experiences with HP (a laptop only 6 months old overheating and needing a new motherboard). It just came back from the repair place. I had to very quickly build a new computer in the interim. 

I've heard the overheating problems is common to the HP pavillion model. Possibly because it;s duel core. 

Possibly a desktop is simply better for me though, because I do GIS, which tends to require quite a lot of a computer. So the HP laptop might be fine if you're not putting it through that!


----------



## Overread (Apr 12, 2009)

have to say HP were a pain with my sisters laptop - internal wireless network kept braking (during warrenty) and it was back and forth from the repair shop - in the end the whole range was found to have a constant fault with the feature (I think they even replaced the whole motherboard at one point).


----------



## Esioul (Apr 12, 2009)

Yup. Same range I had clearly. Have indeed had problems with the wireless. Am glad I have a two year warranty on it, because I think I may need more than once replacement motherboard.


----------

